

Ask HN: Is HTML File Upload still needed for uploading files to server? - manishsharan

I am working on an application for those in the media business; my users need to send files to my server for processing.  I am wondering if I should support form file upload  from local drive vs letting users use Google Picker&#x2F; Dropbox picker to select files which my application can pull later.<p>I am asking this there is a wide spread adoption of Dropbox, Google Drive etc. and the fact that apple devices do not support file upload.
======
YoAdrian
Apple devices have been able to upload files via HTML since iOS 6.

[http://www.webmonkey.com/2012/09/new-html-tricks-for-web-
dev...](http://www.webmonkey.com/2012/09/new-html-tricks-for-web-developers-
in-apples-ios-6-2/)

If you want to incorporate Google Drive or Dropbox, go ahead, but know that
many corporate environments block those services, which is why basic HTML file
uploads are still the standard.

~~~
manishsharan
Thanks ! I did not know about iOS6's file upload capability.

